# Ironwood Cane



## MarkHix (Dec 7, 2008)

My mother asked me to make her a cane. Up to now, except for pens, I have successfully avoided spindles. This is Ironwood, I am not sure which variety. The handle took 3 attempts to get right (not that it is perfect). So far, sanded to 400 and BLO. I may put a lacquer finish or leave it the way it is. She saw the shaft without the handle and liked the finish the way it was.  

Thanks for looking. As always, your tips and criticisms will be put to good use.


----------



## Skye (Dec 7, 2008)

Very nice. I have a book called 'Walking Sticks' that has all kinds of info on making canes. Hoping to get into that one day. It's just hard finding good, interesting wood in the US for them. Ironwood is a 'spensive wood to use! Is it heavy?


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 7, 2008)

Beautiful cane.


----------



## MarkHix (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for looking.  There are several kinds of ironwood, this one was not expensive..$10/bf.  It is not quite as dense as DI. It is dense enough that it did not flex much when I turned it.  I was worried about that because I have not built a steady rest yet.  

I enjoyed making it.  If I make more, I will probably invest in a book because there has to be better ways to do the handle.


----------



## Skye (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, the book is great. Problem is it'll have you sourcing cow horn to boil and reshape. Great looking stuff!


----------



## Tuba707 (Dec 9, 2008)

American Hophornbeam is referred to as "ironwood" or "musclewood" and is often used for this kind of application. 

Nice work!


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 9, 2008)

That's a pretty cane.  I made one once out of "sentimental" walnut and a handed-down brass kit, but I like your's better.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 9, 2008)

Definitely a one of a kind. I like. Almost anything will make a cane. Some stick with hickory because of it's strength and light weight. But, being slender even so-called heavier woods can be very satisfactory. Try Osage Orange looks great and is very strong. Color doesn't last but even when darkened is attractive. And, keep in mind, they don't have to be straight. Crookedy branches can be great. Of course, those don't give much lathe time, but, what the heck?


----------



## Skye (Dec 9, 2008)

Think I'm going to have to get some bamboo and throw it in my parent's woods. I'd have plenty of that in a few years, lol


----------



## Fred (Dec 9, 2008)

Watch out on "throwing it in" your parent's woods. If it takes and starts growing it can get out of hand really fast. Around the Atlanta area those that have planted it have tried everything under the sun to get rid of it. Fire seems to do OK, but the local authorities frown on 'forest fires' being intentionally set! 

Just a word of caution on that bamboo ...


----------

